# PM-1236 Engine Lathe Owner's Manual



## 65Cobra427SC (Aug 21, 2018)

Forgot about the "Engine Lathe Owner's Manual" that came with my PM-1236... not a fan of paper manuals... not being able to search is a huge drawback. Out of curiosity I went online and found an "almost" dead ringer to mine in a fully editable PDF format. I'm betting this was the basis for our manuals.

The file is the Owners Manual for an Axminster CQ6230A-2 910 Metal Turning Lathe, although the download filename is "953449_manual.pdf" All that needs done is to compare the paper manual to the PDF and update the PDF accordingly. It looks as though the number of changes would be very minimal. I thought some others might be interested enough to make the necessary corrections so it could be made available to everyone. Although another thought would be to contact PM to see if they already have it in PDF format.


----------



## ttabbal (Aug 21, 2018)

From the PM 1236 web page.... 

http://www.precisionmatthews.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/PM-1236-v4-1-2017-indd.pdf

I don't own this model, so I don't know how good it is, but it is a PDF and looks like it would be a decent manual.


----------



## 65Cobra427SC (Aug 21, 2018)

I did see that one and others similar to it but the manual I'm referring to is different... more tech and detail. I attached a couple pictures...


----------



## digadv (Aug 21, 2018)

Try this one ... http://cdn2.grizzly.com/manuals/g0750g_m.pdf.  A close cousin to the PM1236.


----------



## 65Cobra427SC (Aug 21, 2018)

That's probably as close as I'll get to the Engine Lathe Owner's Manual I have but I'll eventually get around to updating it. Thanks.


----------



## robotwizard (Sep 4, 2018)

Still waiting for PM to post an updated manual for the PM1127...


----------



## richard_rex (Oct 17, 2018)

65Cobra427SC said:


> Forgot about the "Engine Lathe Owner's Manual" that came with my PM-1236... not a fan of paper manuals... not being able to search is a huge drawback. Out of curiosity I went online and found an "almost" dead ringer to mine in a fully editable PDF format. I'm betting this was the basis for our manuals.
> 
> The file is the Owners Manual for an Axminster CQ6230A-2 910 Metal Turning Lathe, although the download filename is "953449_manual.pdf" All that needs done is to compare the paper manual to the PDF and update the PDF accordingly. It looks as though the number of changes would be very minimal. I thought some others might be interested enough to make the necessary corrections so it could be made available to everyone. Although another thought would be to contact PM to see if they already have it in PDF format.



Have you taken a look at the 1236 manual on PM's website? This is new material that was originated at considerable expense by PM, not translated from any of the usual Chinese sources.


----------



## tredding (Sep 5, 2022)

65Cobra427SC said:


> Forgot about the "Engine Lathe Owner's Manual" that came with my PM-1236... not a fan of paper manuals... not being able to search is a huge drawback. Out of curiosity I went online and found an "almost" dead ringer to mine in a fully editable PDF format. I'm betting this was the basis for our manuals.
> 
> The file is the Owners Manual for an Axminster CQ6230A-2 910 Metal Turning Lathe, although the download filename is "953449_manual.pdf" All that needs done is to compare the paper manual to the PDF and update the PDF accordingly. It looks as though the number of changes would be very minimal. I thought some others might be interested enough to make the necessary corrections so it could be made available to everyone. Although another thought would be to contact PM to see if they already have it in PDF format.


Just downloaded and am reading the manual for the Axminster and notice it has a guard over the lead screw. Is that available for the PM-1236?


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 6, 2022)

Are you concerned with protecting the screw or yourself?

Neither of my lathes has anything like that, chips don't usually make it onto the leadscrew and it's far from the most dangerous part of the machine.

John


----------



## tredding (Sep 6, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> Are you concerned with protecting the screw or yourself?
> 
> Neither of my lathes has anything like that, chips don't usually make it onto the leadscrew and it's far from the most dangerous part of the machine.
> 
> John


Good Morning, John. I guess protecting the screw.  Though, thinking about it, being able to see the lead screw and knowing it is lubricated is likely more important than keeping chips off of it.


----------

